# Cose pese



## tomsp

Hola, en una canción que estoy viendo en italiano, me han surgido un par de dudas. Por si a alguien le interesa, la canción se llama Cose pese, de MAIOLE.

*Cose pese*, yo con lo que sé lo traduciría como 'cosas pesadas', pero más en contexto, me se me queda un poco colgado. La frase completa dice 'penso sempre cose pese', entonces como que 'siempre pienso cosas pesadas' se me queda un poco raro. No sé si se podría referir a 'cosas estúpidas' a 'tonterías'. Si alguien me puede echar un cable, se lo agradezco 

Pues lo dicho, cualquier ayuda será muy bienvenida  Gracias de antemano!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Qual è il contesto?
*Pese* non significa niente in italiano.


----------



## Agró

Cosas colgadas/pendientes...
De *pendere*, participio pasado.


----------



## tomsp

Agró said:


> Cosas colgadas/pendientes...
> De *pendere*, participio pasado.


Justo eso me pega más, genial, muchas gracias Agró!


----------



## TheCrociato91

No creo que se refiera a lo que comenta Agró. Lo único que se me ocurre es lo que pego a continuación:


> peso
> /pé·so/
> TOSCANO
> _aggettivo_
> 
> Pesante.
> _Andar giù peso_, di schianto, di brutto, senza potersi né trattenere né aiutare.
> FIG.
> *Noioso, opprimente, insopportabile.*
> "quant'è p. quel ragazzo!"



Pero no lo puedo afirmar con certeza. A menudo el significado de las letras de las canciones es muy críptico (hasta al límite de lo gramatical) por estar vinculado con la experiencia personal del autor,


----------



## Agró

Entonces pido disculpas si he meado fuera de tiesto. Era lo único que he encontrado (más bien supuesto).


----------



## tomsp

Paulfromitaly said:


> Qual è il contesto?
> *Pese* non significa niente in italiano.


Oltre al participio passato, il wordreference dice che è: "Forme flesse di 'pesa' (nf): pl: pese. SF, *pesaje*", quindi, significa qualcosa  . Ecco perché aveva pensato di tradurlo come 'cosas pesadas', ma è sbagliato.



TheCrociato91 said:


> No creo que se refiera a lo que comenta Agró. Lo único que se me ocurre es lo que pego a continuación:
> 
> 
> Pero no lo puedo afirmar con certeza. A menudo el significado de las letras de las canciones es muy críptico (hasta al límite de lo gramatical) por estar vinculado con la experiencia personal del autor,


Gracias The Crociato91, en wordreference había encontrado pesa / pese que significaba pesaje, por eso deduje lo de cosas pesadas. Creo que por el contexto de la canción que habla de que deja cosas a medias, etc, etc, en este caso me cuadra mucho más lo que ha propuesto Agró. Pero bienvenida tu aportación


----------



## *Luce

Agró said:


> Cosas colgadas/pendientes...
> De *pendere*, participio pasado.



Este participio no se utiliza nunca en italiano, yo soy italiana y nunca lo había sentido antes 



tomsp said:


> Hola, en una canción que estoy viendo en italiano, me han surgido un par de dudas. Por si a alguien le interesa, la canción se llama Cose pese, de MAIOLE.
> 
> *Cose pese*, yo con lo que sé lo traduciría como 'cosas pesadas', pero más en contexto, me se me queda un poco colgado. La frase completa dice 'penso sempre cose pese', entonces como que 'siempre pienso cosas pesadas' se me queda un poco raro. No sé si se podría referir a 'cosas estúpidas' a 'tonterías'. Si alguien me puede echar un cable, se lo agradezco
> 
> Pues lo dicho, cualquier ayuda será muy bienvenida  Gracias de antemano!



¡Hola!
Sería curiosa de saber de qué genero musical es la canción que quieres traducir: si es un genero como el Hip Hop/Rap, donde se utilizan muchísimas palabras coloquiales, puede que sea una palabra de jerga (incorrecta, porque no existe este adjectivo en italiano) que es sinónimo de "pesadas" -> "cosas pesadas". 

¿Algo más de contexto?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Luce said:


> Sería curiosa de saber de qué genero musical es la canción que quieres traducir


Tanbien sería curioso...
*Le regole / Las reglas -- Contesto / Contexto*


----------



## TheCrociato91

tomsp said:


> deja cosas a medias


No conozco la canción, solo he leído la letra, con lo cual no puedo comentar mucho sobre el autor.

Lo único que voy a añadir es que, en cualquier caso, "pendientes" en el significado de "dejadas a medias" en italiano sería "_pendenti_" (participio presente) y no "_pese_" (participio pasado). Es más, ese "pendenti" con el significado español de "pendientes" _apenas _se usa en italiano:


> Nel linguaggio giuridico e amministrativo, non ancora definito.
> "conti p."
> 
> ARCAICO
> _In pendente_, in sospeso.





*Luce said:


> (incorrecta, porque no existe este adjectivo en italiano)


¿Has pasado por alto mi post número 5? Aunque no soy de Toscana, suele confiar en lo que ponen los diccionarios.


----------



## *Luce

TheCrociato91 said:


> ¿Has pasado por alto mi post número 5? Aunque no soy de Toscana, suele confiar en lo que ponen los diccionarios.



Io sono lombarda e un po' si usa anche qua ma a livello di slang, non di dialetto... Ad esempio: "che situazione peso" / "che storia peso" -> si usa come sinonimo di pesante.

Comunque io ho scritto che non è corretto perché i termini dialettali/regionali non sono considerati "corretti" dalla grammatica ufficiale italiana (o sbaglio?)... non consiglierei mai ad uno straniero di imparare ad usare ad usare il termine "peso" in quel modo ;-)

EDIT Ho letto che sei Bresciano, il fatto che ti abbia scritto che sono lombarda è stupido ahah... mi riferivo allo slang milanese, in altre zone della Lombradia non so!


----------



## tomsp

*Luce said:


> Este participio no se utiliza nunca en italiano, yo soy italiana y nunca lo había sentido antes
> 
> 
> 
> ¡Hola!
> Sería curiosa de saber de qué genero musical es la canción que quieres traducir: si es un genero como el Hip Hop/Rap, donde se utilizan muchísimas palabras coloquiales, puede que sea una palabra de jerga (incorrecta, porque no existe este adjectivo en italiano) que es sinónimo de "pesadas" -> "cosas pesadas".
> 
> ¿Algo más de contexto?



Hola *Luce. Gracias por la aclaración. Pensaba que sí que podía funcionar como participio pasado. Deje el nombre de la canción y el cantante en mi primer post (al hilo del contexto, por si alguien la quería escuchar o echar un vistazo)  Como las reglas dicen, no se puede pegar el enlace a sitios como Youtube, por ejemplo. Pero el estilo es Pop, con un pequeño Rap hecho por otro cantante, pero que no influye en la frase en cuestión. Como dije en mi segundo post, 





			
				tomsp said:
			
		

> Creo que por el contexto de la canción que habla de que deja cosas a medias, etc


 comentando un poco más sobre el contexto, la canción trata de alguien que deja las cosas a medias. Frases como:

"Cosa rara, pulire la mia stanza
Cambio scusa con costanza
Mi compro un'altra bici, ma non ho grosse pretese
Penso solo cose pese"

Todo eso me lleva a pensar lo que he comentado, que es alguien que empieza cosas pero no las acaba, se pone excusas... Por eso me cuadraba que pudiera traducirse como 'cosas pendientes'.


----------



## TheCrociato91

*Luce said:


> Comunque io ho scritto che non è corretto perché i termini dialettali/regionali non sono considerati "corretti" dalla grammatica ufficiale italiana (o sbaglio?)... non consiglierei mai ad uno straniero di imparare ad usare ad usare il termine "peso" in quel modo ;-)


Beh, io distinguerei tra termini dell'italiano "standard", o termini comprensibili per qualunque italiano, e termini di origine dialettale che però compaiono nei dizionari (come è il caso di "peso"). Se da un lato non consiglierei a uno stranieri di usarli, dall'altro non si può nemmeno dire che siano "scorretti", altrimenti non sarebbero inclusi in (almeno alcuni) dizionari.


----------



## tomsp

TheCrociato91 said:


> No conozco la canción, solo he leído la letra, con lo cual no puedo comentar mucho sobre el autor.
> 
> Lo único que voy a añadir es que, en cualquier caso, "pendientes" en el significado de "dejadas a medias" en italiano sería "_pendenti_" (participio presente) y no "_pese_" (participio pasado). Es más, ese "pendenti" con el significado español de "pendientes" _apenas _se usa en italiano:
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Has pasado por alto mi post número 5? Aunque no soy de Toscana, suele confiar en lo que ponen los diccionarios.


Gracias por tu respuesta, parece ser que no me aparecía hasta que yo escribiera un nuevo comentario.  De ella deduzco que entonces tampoco se podría traducir como cosas pendientes. Sobre el autor tampoco tengo mucho más contexto, sólo que es de Santa Maria Capua Vetere yl a letra de su canción, siento no tener más información que esa.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

tomsp said:


> Penso solo cose pese


 
E' una rima senza senso


----------



## symposium

Hola! Yo tampoco comprendo lo que quiere decir. Para mì no tiene ningùn significado. Si es una manera de decir que tienen el cantante y sus amigos, eso no lo sé...


----------



## pepitoHorizonte

Paulfromitaly said:


> *Tanbien* sería curioso...
> *Le regole / Las reglas -- Contesto / Contexto*


También.
Buen fin de semana.


----------



## elitaliano

Ciao a tutti.

Posto che:
1) il testo della canzone voleva essere in rima e in questo caso gli autori si prendono delle licenze;
2) peso è voce toscana per pesante,

perchè allora non accettare "cose pesanti"?
E' un'espressione che non userei ma potrebbe voler dire "cose sgradevoli, stressanti, deprimenti (mia interpretazione).

Per analogia mi viene in mente "L'avvelenata" di Francesco Guccini:
"... il gioco si fa peso e tetro..."
Qui è chiaro che peso/pesante significa difficile, duro.

Comunque mi sono letto il testo della canzone di Maiole e la frase incriminata, ripetuta molte volte separando argomenti che paiono non c'entrare l'uno con l'altro, mi pare proprio buttata lì a caso.


----------



## *Luce

tomsp said:


> Hola *Luce. Gracias por la aclaración. Pensaba que sí que podía funcionar como participio pasado. Deje el nombre de la canción y el cantante en mi primer post (al hilo del contexto, por si alguien la quería escuchar o echar un vistazo)  Como las reglas dicen, no se puede pegar el enlace a sitios como Youtube, por ejemplo. Pero el estilo es Pop, con un pequeño Rap hecho por otro cantante, pero que no influye en la frase en cuestión. Como dije en mi segundo post,  comentando un poco más sobre el contexto, la canción trata de alguien que deja las cosas a medias. Frases como:
> 
> "Cosa rara, pulire la mia stanza
> Cambio scusa con costanza
> Mi compro un'altra bici, ma non ho grosse pretese
> Penso solo cose pese"
> 
> Todo eso me lleva a pensar lo que he comentado, que es alguien que empieza cosas pero no las acaba, se pone excusas... Por eso me cuadraba que pudiera traducirse como 'cosas pendientes'.



¡Hola! Al final, para mí el significado es sin dudas "cosas pesadas".

Estoy de acuerdo con el discurso que hice @TheCrociato91 en el mensaje #13: es una expresión regional que sí aparece en el diccionario pero yo no te aconsejaría utilizarla, puesto que - como se deduce de las respuestas de este mismo hilo - su significado no queda tan claro para todos los italianos.


----------



## tomsp

Grazie mille a tutti!

[Testo in inglese rimosso da un moderatore]

En resumen, una palabra que ya no se usa, pero que significa 'pesado' tanto de manera física como referido a algo que te genera estrés, ansiedad o, en resumen, un peso (en el sentido figurado).

Gracias de nuevo por vuestra ayuda 



> Nel forum "Italiano-Español", solo italiano o spagnolo.
> Grazie


----------



## symposium

No es que YA no se usa, sino que, al parecer, sòlo se usa en unas partes de Italia, y los italianos de otras regiones ni siquiera tenemos una idea de lo que quiere decir!


----------



## TioCamuñas

Agró said:


> Cosas colgadas/pendientes...
> De *pendere*, participio pasado.



No lo he oido en la vida.


----------



## Agró

Encontré esto y deduje que el participio pasado (*peso*) tendría las formas correspondientes en femenino y plural (_*pesa/pese*_).


----------



## Lula_

_Penso solo cose pese_

Claro para mi (Toscana)
"Pienso solo en cosas duras" (de la vida)

_Robe pese_ son las que nos decimos después de acontecimientos que nos dejan sin palabras/nos toman de sorprsa

El participio pasado que utilizamos es *appeso* (no sé si alguien ya lo dijo)

Un saludo!


----------

